# For holding jointed baits...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I made this in about 10 minutes to hold jointed baits.

Tried it tonight as I painted the bait you see on it and I like how it worked out. I may actually use it for painting my jerk baits and a even a few of the others.










I figured Hazmail would be proud of me.

All it cost was three pieces of scrap wood and about $3 for the screw eyes that hold the bait with the aid of "S" hooks I made from coat hangers.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very MacGyver like...good idea. Hazmail will give you kudos for this one!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I figure Pete will take one look at this and come up with about a dozen ways to improve it! 

The large screw eyes on each end can rotate so you roll the bait over as you paint each side. Also, you can lift up the whole thing and hold it on your lap to use the airbrush at a close range. It allows a more natural movement of your arm when your applying the paint (as opposed to just having it sit on the bench as you paint).


----------

